# New and EXCLUSIVE!!!



## Rooigevaar (5/7/21)

Today we are launching something really exciting, a range of juices that will only be available from The Wiener Vape Shop and Foggas Vape Shop. So much to choose from at an incredible price.
Redefining what you expect from "budget" juice, these incredible creations scream premium from start to finish. With complex notes not mixed to be cheap, but to be premium in all aspects. The only thing budget about this line is the price!

Get it from https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/exclusive or https://foggasvapeshop.co.za/collections/burn-the-ships

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (5/7/21)

This is great @Rooigevaar 

120ml for R150 - that's great value

The part I like is that the flavours sound awesome even though they're straightforward

The Mary Celeste - *Prickly Pear* & Ice
The Caleuche - *Litchi, Strawberry* & Ice
The Jolly Roger - *Mango* & Ice
The Princess Augusta - *Pineapple, Aloe* & Ice
The Flying Dutchman - *Tobacco*
The HMS Victory - *Apple, Kiwi* & Ice
The Rubicon - *Pineapple, Berries* & Ice

Congrats - I like the sound of them all


Knowing Wiener Vape Co, they ought to be good quality

If only there was a way to get all 7 in a 10ml tester pack

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (7/7/21)

The name and branding on these are damn awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> The name and branding on these are damn awesome!


I super duper need to try some of these. They sound amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/21)

Has anyone tried them yet?

I like it that they all have ice
And the only one that doesn’t is a tobacco , but that’s ok, I have my menthol ready

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/7/21)

Silver said:


> Has anyone tried them yet?
> 
> I like it that they all have ice
> And the only one that doesn’t is a tobacco , but that’s ok, I have my menthol ready


Payday is calling…

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/7/21)

Adding to our www.wienervapeshop.co.za exclusives today some LKKR Milkshakes at a bargain price!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/7/21)

Thanks @Rooigevaar 

How big are these bottles?
I couldnt find it on the website shop - unless I missed it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/7/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rooigevaar
> 
> How big are these bottles?
> I couldnt find it on the website shop - unless I missed it



Sorry about that! Size is 120ml and you should find it under the NEW STUFF tab and EXCLUSIVE tab. They will also be mixed in under Local E-liquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/7/21)

Rooigevaar said:


> Adding to our www.wienervapeshop.co.za exclusives today some LKKR Milkshakes at a bargain price!
> 
> View attachment 235339



This is winning!!! 

Do you guys have any JHB stockists?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/21)

Rooigevaar said:


> Sorry about that! Size is 120ml and you should find it under the NEW STUFF tab and EXCLUSIVE tab. They will also be mixed in under Local E-liquid.



Thanks @Rooigevaar 
I found it on the site - just FYI - there is no mention of the bottle size on the website listing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> This is winning!!!
> 
> Do you guys have any JHB stockists?



This is exclusive to our stores, so you will be able to order it from www.wienervapeshop.co.za shipping form us to JHB is normally next day. 
In Cape Town you will get it from www.foggasvapeshop.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/7/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rooigevaar
> I found it on the site - just FYI - there is no mention of the bottle size on the website listing



Thank you sir!!! Will get that fixed quickly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (23/7/21)

Order placed ... keen to try that vanilla milkshake.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/7/21)

Keen to try that Mango and the Prickly pear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/3/22)

A new ship has docked at Wiener Vape shop!! Meet "The Caravel" a Raspberry Jelly with lip smacking flavor.
www.wienervapeshop.co.za

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

